# Lightroom and ssd



## amazz (Oct 6, 2010)

After reading some recent posts, thought I'd share my upgrade to ssd and lr3.2. Started with a Kingston 128gb ssd and replaced a 54''rpm hdd. Instead of doing a clone, the sdd comes with hardware and software to do this, I did a clean install from the recovery dvd that came with the laptop (had to install some drivers from another cd).
The whole process took about an hour including vista updates. Huge difference in boot time. The reason for not upgrading to win7 was budget, 64gig ssd+win7 vs 128gig ssd, think 64gig ssd would be to small after os, apps, lr+cache. Loading lr 3.2 was straight forward, entered the upgrade serial number, it asked for the 2.' serial number, entered that and was up and running. Created a new test catalog, and the difference is noticable. Not doing any benchmaks, its quite an improvement, by at least 2x.
This is with the files on and external usb drive, there is room for a second hdd, and when I get the caddy, will install the original hdd (32'gig) for the photo files, should improve a little more.
I'm not a working pro, but found lr pre ssd slow, have used a macpro with duel quad core, 72''rpm drives and 8gigs of ram, and lr 3.2 a pleasure to use, now the laptop is almost as fast as the mac.
The ssd is not the fastest available, and 256 gig would be better, but cost just too much. The ssd notebook kit and the caddy is about 27'.'' usd.

Art


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Art


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 7, 2010)

Art, thanks, this is useful. Twice as fast, a quantity to work on.

My worry in these forums is people over selling SSD's as a cure to speed prolems. My issue has been how we percieve speed.

If something takes 2' minutes now, twice as fast feels so gooooooooooood, 1' minutes now.
If something takes '.1s, twice as fast feels, well it's quicker, but I don't really notice it, '.'5s

I have no idea where we feel that twice as fast becomes, good, less good, or hardly worth it.


----------



## amazz (Oct 7, 2010)

Part of the reason for no benchmarks, is because speed is relative to your threshold for slow.
Went from painfully slow to acceptable with a simple upgrade. Had I not worked on the mac pro, would not have known the difference, just become less likely to work in lr. So instead of getting a new computer, which I might want but don't need, just put in the ssd and there is a noticable speed increase. What is acceptable to me , might not be to you.
Art


----------

